# Frankia - bedding and other matters



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi all,
Took delivery of our 730BD 6 weeks ago. Went on a five week trip to South of France and Spain and have just come back.
Normally on a new vehicle (especially our last two) we would have returned with a snag list of items needing some sort of rectification. I can't believe that we have returned without a single thing to complain about!!!
Although, I must say that one drawer was not closing properly (wire basket type). Anxious to get it sorted I decided to have a go at it myself. The runners didn't seem square and it would fall off the guide when it was fully open. I prepared myself with packing pieces etc. However when I took the unit right out it had adjustable screws on all four corners!!!!! Sorted in two minutes. Typical German engineering (I'm a long term BMW enthusiast by the way)
We are extremely pleased with our choice and would strongly recommend Frankia to others.
However, there are a couple of questions I hope someone can help with.
1. Bedding - can't get anything to fit properly (size 148x207x15cm) What do you do?
2. Control panel. Our instructions are in German, anyone got the english translation?

Bob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Congrats on the new purchase, i've always fancied Frankia's, I like all the little innovations like the adaptable tables and the integrated service hatch for water and electrics. We would love one but outside our budget for now, maybe in a few years.
I'd agree on German quality, they seem to be the ones to beat at the moment, we've just taken delivery of a Hymervan and like you our last 2 vans had lists of problems as long as your arm but not so on this one which is a BIG relief.

Q1 - Beds, ours is slightly smaller than yours (135x195x15) and we have found that a standard double elasticated fitted sheet fits loosely and leaves a little bit of slack round the edges which is easily tucked in, as your bed is bigger then it should fit even better. Top it off with a standard double quilt and pillows and bobs yer uncle. We bought a lovely microfibre set from Tchibo.

Q2 - Control panel, list the words you need translating and i'll have a go for you, then when i've failed dismally i'm sure Gerhard (Boff) will come to the rescue!

Enjoy the new van.

pete.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

take a look at Ikea bedding sizes as they are a bit different and might be compatible. HTH. On our (german) van we just took the nearest and tucked them in a bit more.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Babelfish is your friend for translations

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Dave

656


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Bob,

we have a motorhome from Germany aswell and as mentioned earlier, I get all my bedding from Ikea as they have bigger sizes than the English ones.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Pete,
Thanks for reply,
I think we may try the King Size and see how we get on with that.
Our daughter tried fitting a standard mattress cover and bottom sheet. It took her half an hour with all four corners of the mattress curled up like a British rail sandwich!!! 
With regard to control panel, the problem is, it's approximately eight pages long and because I've had all sorts of hiccups (i'm pretty sure the're all due to my lack of understanding) I really need a complete and full translation, but many thanks for your kind offer.
Because we imported the van from Germany and have asked the dealer for the english version I was rather hoping I could sort it out a bit sooner.
By the way, I love your photos. The winter trip in particular is reminiscent of our trip to Austria (see our photo album).
Kind regards
Bob


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Bob,

Just a question : from which year is the motorhome ??

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just mailed Frankia in Germany to ask if they have an English version. See if they answer me. If not, would you like me to look at the Duesseldorf show for you ?? I can bring one back and send it to you.
We are Frankia fans too but are very happy with our Adriatik at the moment.


Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## pandj (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello!

I'm new to motorhoming, and new to posting, although I've been been watchng for a while!

We also bought a new German machine in May, 28 nights in so far including a magic trip through the Hebrides. We live 2 or 3 hundred miles from where we bought the van, so are pleased to be able to say that we also have had no problems at all.

As for bedding, have you thought of using the system we used in our caravan for many years, and which we now use in the van: One duvet underneath, one duvet on top. Much more comfortable than using a sheet (I admit I was a bit sceptical to begin with). Use a warm one which goes on top in cold weather, and a thin one which goes on top in warm weather. When we take our van to Austria next summer we plan to have bought another thin one so that we have two thin ones for the continental
heat.

Cheers, John


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Maddie,
Our motorhome is brand new. Thank you for contacting Frankia, It will be interesting to see if you get a reply.
If not, would appreciate a mention at Dusseldorf.
When were at Dusseldorf last year we met a salesperson on the trade stand called Rene Tank, who owns a Frankia dealership in Northern Germany. 
Once back in the UK we bought the vehicle through Bundesvan and subsequently found out the vehicle was purchased from Rene. When we were stuck because we couldn't operate the water pump we rang him (Rene) and he talked us through operating that part of the control panel. Nick at Bundesvan assures me he will get a copy and although I know he will I thought someone somewhere might have a copy they could fax or e-mail me.

Kind regards
bob


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks for replies,
The two duvet idea is certainly worth consideration, I like where you're coming from. And will also check out Ikea.
bob


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

We use babelfish quite often but of course you need something like a Word file to work with. That's what we ain't got I'm afraid.
bob


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

*Hi Bob and Ann - we have enlgish version of digital*

Hi Bob and Ann - we have the english version of the instructions for the digital panel. Will try to sort something out tomorrow.

Samantha


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Samantha,

If there is a way you could fax it to me, I would be very grateful. Fax no. 01793 542234.

Thanks
bob & ann

PS. How's the new van going?


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

If you are going to Ikea, you could try an idea that my parents used in their caravan. Get one of the Ikea matress pads, a thin one, then stitch a flat sheet or two into a sort of bag to fit it. This was then easily rolled up and stored under the bunk during the day and used with a duvet on top rather than sleeping bags. Now I am sure you are talking fixed bed here, but the same principle applies. The sheet keeps nice and tight and you have an overlay to keep the van mattress pristine.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Samantha & John,
Have just received fax - Many, many thanks, absolutely brilliant. Now I can go about working out what I've been doing wrong - we've had the most strange displays coming up with conflicting information.
27 pages of a manual might suggest it's not the easiest instrument to understand but then on the other hand it might just be me!!!
I'd be very interested to know how you get on with your Frankia and especially the control panel.
Kind regards
Bob & Ann

PS. Maddie - now I've got the above I don't think it will be neccessary to mention it at Dusseldorf, but I would be interested to know whether Frankia themselves have replied to your e-mail. We are very grateful for your assistance.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

They answered me yesterday !! WOW, so quick. They needed to know the chassis number but as you are sorted, there is no need anymore, otherwise they would have send it to me. It does work if you go straight to the top. !!

Maddie


----------



## Basiks (Feb 2, 2009)

I had instructions for the panel in french, I emailed the manufacturer and received a full set of instructions etc for the panel and the elex box the next day, into my Email in Adobe pdf format, really good service and in A4 size whereas my french version was in A5 and the print was rather small and smudgy. I suggest you try that route. My Frankia booklet was in german, my german dealer said that the english version came from the british importers, this didn't sound right to me, after a couple of Emails, I had a set sent in the post FOC from Frankia. Best of luck with your Emails.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi, a couple of tips for you, some learnt by embarasing phone calls to Spinney, others from experience and some from my engineering background. 
1, having discovered what the buttons do, dont be tempted to venture into the "menu" further than setting the time and date.
2, you hopefully by now have learned to turn the water pump on(tank symbol,press OK)
3, if you drain the fresh water tank, the level control switches the pump off. It does'nt come back on, on it's own!
4, you should also have received the technical manual for the power distribution/relay panel, it identifies the fuses.
5Did you recive the Frankia manual in English, this is useful for under standing the heating controls (Polar heating).

There are alot of features to the van, hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi
for bedding try Jonic (based in Morecombe). They claim to have the measurements of all mh beds! They produce bedding in a choice of fabrics. No connection with company except as a satisfied customer. Ordered one day delivered the next. Good quality and fair price. 
Don


----------

